# A little update nearly 3 years on



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

It's a long time since I've been on here. It's getting on for 3 years since our beautiful princess came home. It really does feel like she was always meant to be our daughter. She's doing really well, goes to nursery 3 days a week and will be starting school next September which I'm dreading! We've had some rough times, but her smile and infectious laugh always get us through to the other side.
It's lovely to see that this forum is still such a supportive place for everyone to get support and advice. It was invaluable when we were going through the assessment process and beyond. I've been writing about our story on my blog (www.wemadeawish.co.uk) and am just starting writing a book not just about our journey but providing a guide to the various stages of the adoption process from an adopters perspective. There is a lot of information out there from professionals about what to expect, but certainly when we were starting out, there wasn't a lot from an adopters perspective. So, watch this space!
Good luck to everyone, whatever stage you're at. It's the best, most difficult, challenging and rewarding thing we've ever done and I wouldn't change the way we became parents for anything 💕


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

What a lovely update and wow how fast has 3 years flown. 

We've just got no 2 our little mans biological half sister it's been a whirlwind few months being re assessed and matched but it's lovely to have her home with us. 

I do follow you on ******** and it's lovely to read your blogs. 

Your doing amazing. 
Massive hugs xxxx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations! That's amazing to hear 💕 💕.  Enjoy every second.

Take care xxx


----------

